# rt kernel-5.15.x patch fix 4 gentoo-sources...

## CaptainBlood

Applying kernel rt patches on gentoo-sources generally works, although some revision steps may be required.

Indeed 5.15 rt applied fine, but 5.15.2 failed.

Here's the fix patch applied here:

```
amd64 /usr/local/share/kernel/patches/rt # diff -Naur <(xzcat orig.patch-5.15.2-rt19.patch.xz) <(xzcat patch-5.15.2-rt19.patch.xz)

--- /dev/fd/63   2021-11-13 02:01:58.892621626 +0300

+++ /dev/fd/62   2021-11-13 02:01:58.892621626 +0300

@@ -4706,9 +4706,9 @@

     depends on !ARCH_WANT_NUMA_VARIABLE_LOCALITY

 -   depends on SMP && NUMA && MIGRATION

 +   depends on SMP && NUMA && MIGRATION && !PREEMPT_RT

+    depends on !SCHED_ALT

     help

       This option adds support for automatic NUMA aware memory/task placement.

-      The mechanism is quite primitive and is based on migrating memory when

 @@ -938,6 +938,7 @@ config PAGE_COUNTER

  

  config MEMCG
```

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

```
amd64 /usr/local/share/kernel/patches/rt #  diff -Naur <(xzcat orig.patch-5.15.2-rt20.patch.xz) <(xzcat patch-5.15.2-rt20.patch.xz)

--- /dev/fd/63   2021-11-18 20:35:41.945174212 +0300

+++ /dev/fd/62   2021-11-18 20:35:41.945174212 +0300

@@ -4706,9 +4706,9 @@

     depends on !ARCH_WANT_NUMA_VARIABLE_LOCALITY

 -   depends on SMP && NUMA && MIGRATION

 +   depends on SMP && NUMA && MIGRATION && !PREEMPT_RT

+    depends on !SCHED_ALT

     help

       This option adds support for automatic NUMA aware memory/task placement.

-      The mechanism is quite primitive and is based on migrating memory when

 @@ -938,6 +938,7 @@ config PAGE_COUNTER

  

  config MEMCG
```

same here.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

patch-5.15.3-rt21.patch.xz builds fine here against gentoo-sources-5.15.{3,4} when patched as above.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

latest patch doesn't apply to gentoo-sources-5.15.5.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

patch-5.15.5-rt22.patch.xz works fine when patched as above.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Also works on gentoo-sources-5.15.6 here.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

download link works fine here, once patched.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Once patched above link works fine against 5.15.8 here.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Once patched as above, <=gentoo-sources-5.15.16 working fine here.

gentoo-sources-5.15.17 has some additional repatch requirements.

gentoo-sources-5.15.18 works fine without any repatch.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

gentoo-sources-5.15.19 works straightfully too.

Let's hope I can close this for real soon.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

